# Are New Jersey Transit Trains Unreserved?



## DivMiler (Jul 28, 2009)

I will be traveling sometime from New York Pennsylvania Station to Madison, NJ roundtrip.

I saw the nice video they show of how to buy a ticket at a kiosk at the station, but it does not answer this question: are the tickets unreserved? If I purchase a ticket from NYP to Madison (or vice versa) do I have to state on which train I want to use it?


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> I saw the nice video they show of how to buy a ticket at a kiosk at the station, but it does not answer this question: are the tickets unreserved?


All NJT trains are unreserved. If you bought a "round trip excursion" ticket (IIRC, it has "ORT" printed on it), it is only good for off-peak travel, and you have to use it in the direction indicated on the ticket. One way tickets can be used any time in either direction.


----------



## DivMiler (Jul 28, 2009)

Jersey Jeff said:


> All NJT trains are unreserved. If you bought a "round trip excursion" ticket (IIRC, it has "ORT" printed on it), it is only good for off-peak travel, and you have to use it in the direction indicated on the ticket. One way tickets can be used any time in either direction.


Thanks!


----------



## jis (Jul 28, 2009)

Jersey Jeff said:


> If you bought a "round trip excursion" ticket (IIRC, it has "ORT" printed on it), it is only good for off-peak travel,


naturally ORT stands for Off-peak Round Trip.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Rode NJT three times in June with one way tickets and they were only collected once. I suppose I could have used the same tickets again, but my integrity got the best of me.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 4, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Rode NJT three times in June with one way tickets and they were only collected once. I suppose I could have used the same tickets again, but my integrity got the best of me.


Were you riding Newark to New York I know at that point they seem to just give up on ticket checks even on slow weekend trains. Morning rush hour I understand.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't get why anyone would ever ride NJ Transit NWK-NYP. There are so many cheaper ways.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rode NJT three times in June with one way tickets and they were only collected once. I suppose I could have used the same tickets again, but my integrity got the best of me.
> ...


The two times they did not pull it, it was NYP to Newark Penn.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I don't get why anyone would ever ride NJ Transit NWK-NYP. There are so many cheaper ways.


Two of my three trips I used NJT because I had a bunch of luggage. I did not want to change trains on PATH, not to mention they are a lot more crowded (at least when I used them) and a lot less convenient when arriving/departing on Amtrak..

The third trip was because of a ticketing limitation. I used my credit cards for the max number of times on the kiosk.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 4, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Rode NJT three times in June with one way tickets and they were only collected once. I suppose I could have used the same tickets again, but my integrity got the best of me.


It's not your fault that the tickets weren't collected. I wouldn't have a problem with using the ticket until some NJ Transit employee actually collected it.


----------

